# Healthcare - getting started



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi everyone
New members Matt & Pauline planning our retirement in sunny Cyprus around July depending on uk house sale:fingerscrossed:
We've been visitors to the forum for a while now and picked up loads of tips but could someone answer a query on healthcare. I will have a uk state pension so can access state healthcare but from reading threads do you have to go to the hospital to see a GP or do they have health centres like in uk?

Also I have asthma (mild) do you purchase inhalers over the counter at pharmacies or do you need a prescription?

Going to be a massive change in lifestyle but we are so looking forward to our new adventurelane:
Pauline (& Matt)


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mapa said:


> Hi everyone
> New members Matt & Pauline planning our retirement in sunny Cyprus around July depending on uk house sale:fingerscrossed:
> We've been visitors to the forum for a while now and picked up loads of tips but could someone answer a query on healthcare. I will have a uk state pension so can access state healthcare but from reading threads do you have to go to the hospital to see a GP or do they have health centres like in uk?
> 
> ...


Almost everything can be bought over the counter. If you go to this page you can see the price without prescription. But remember name can be different here if you don't find it

Cyprus Medicine Prices

If you are entitled to public healthcare the price will be 0,50 €

I found this PULMICORT TURBUHALER PDR FOR INH 200MCG/DOSE 100 doses 18,75€


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Pauline, Welcome to the forum.
There aren't any health centres like in the UK. To see a GP under the state healthcare system you need to go to the hospital.
You need to get a form S1 from the UK and take it to the citizens centre here to get your health card for treatment at the hospital.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

mapa said:


> I will have a uk state pension so can access state healthcare but from reading threads do you have to go to the hospital to see a GP or do they have health centres like in uk?


First welcome to the forum.

I disagree with Veronica's answer in that you can attend GP surgeries in the villages when they are held. Example: GP attends the Surgery in Fyti every Wednesday and Polemi every Friday. There is also a pharmacy associated with each surgery for state prescriptions. Outside of these times you need to attend the hospital to see a GP.

It's also worth making clear that Cyprus does not have an exclusive GP referral system like the UK. If you want to see a specialist you can do so directly at a hospital.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> First welcome to the forum.
> 
> I disagree with Veronica's answer in that you can attend GP surgeries in the villages when they are held. Example: GP attends the Surgery in Fyti every Wednesday and Polemi every Friday. There is also a pharmacy associated with each surgery for state prescriptions. Outside of these times you need to attend the hospital to see a GP.
> 
> ...


My experience of the GP:s is that they are best used for renewing of prescriptions, nothing else. It is worth the extra 3€ to see a specialist, but many of the good ones have very long waiting lists. My diabetes doctor has at least 3 months


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> First welcome to the forum.
> 
> I disagree with Veronica's answer in that you can attend GP surgeries in the villages when they are held. Example: GP attends the Surgery in Fyti every Wednesday and Polemi every Friday. There is also a pharmacy associated with each surgery for state prescriptions. Outside of these times you need to attend the hospital to see a GP.
> 
> ...


I know the villages have GP surgeries but as you say its one day a week so not as easy as it is in the UK. It is a shame though there are not more of them so that the awful queuing at the general to see a GP becomes a thing of the past
Of course you can always go to a general doctor at one of the private clinics but that costs.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I think you have to be prepared to get to the Paphos General Hospital early in the morning if you want to see any doctor - some people are there before 7am to guarantee being seen the same day.

If you do go privately check to see if the consultation fee you pay on the first visit covers all visits regarding the same illness or if you have to pay each time you see the doctor for a follow-up.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Talagirl said:


> I think you have to be prepared to get to the Paphos General Hospital early in the morning if you want to see any doctor - some people are there before 7am to guarantee being seen the same day.
> 
> If you do go privately check to see if the consultation fee you pay on the first visit covers all visits regarding the same illness or if you have to pay each time you see the doctor for a follow-up.


I went for blood tests on Wednesday and the queue at reception when I arrived at 7.45am was round the corner. Luckily I didn't need to queue this time as I had the labels I needed for my forms. Still the queue at the laboratory reception was also very long so I didn't get away with it completely.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> I went for blood tests on Wednesday and the queue at reception when I arrived at 7.45am was round the corner. Luckily I didn't need to queue this time as I had the labels I needed for my forms. Still the queue at the laboratory reception was also very long so I didn't get away with it completely.


I normally do the other way round. I go there around 11, the queue is mostly gone then.

But for lab tests ofc zou have to be there early


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

Sounds like you need to take a fully charged Kindle and a packed lunch to visit the GP, lol

Thanks for all the info ,very helpful when considering whether to go the private or state healthcare route. And thanks Baywatch for the details on inhalers

Pauline


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We use a mix of private and state. For instance the general hospital in Pafos dosn't have a rheumatologist so I have to go to a private one or I would have to go to Limassol which I don't want to do. However because the general dosnt have a rheumatologist I can have blood tests, xrays etc at the general so that saves a lot of money. It generally costs me €60 to see the specialist every 3 months.


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion probably the way we'll go. Currently both in decent health but as you get older bits do wear out ........


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

mapa said:


> ........ but as you get older bits do wear out ........


....when you least expect them. Ask Easyjet !!!!



Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> ....when you least expect them. Ask Easyjet !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


Well they'll never forget you after having to divert a flight because of you


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Pete you actually had an Easyjet flight diverted, you naughty boy lol
Cheers


----------



## KK30 (Mar 11, 2015)

I would recommend a medical insurance policy, it's not that expensive, could save you time and money (as even if you are eligible public healthcare you will to visit private clinics when you'll see the situation in Paphos General Hospital). But for medicine you could get it a lot cheaper in public hospitals


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

KK30 said:


> I would recommend a medical insurance policy, it's not that expensive, could save you time and money (as even if you are eligible public healthcare you will to visit private clinics when you'll see the situation in Paphos General Hospital). But for medicine you could get it a lot cheaper in public hospitals


The problem with private health insurance is that they don't cover existing problems, so your athma will not be covered.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> The problem with private health insurance is that they don't cover existing problems, so your athma will not be covered.


Nor will anything vaguely related to asthma, breathing, lungs, etc. They extend the exclusions quite dramatically.

Pete


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

Both of us have reasonably good health (so far) even my asthma is borderline so think we'll take our chances with the General. Also OH is a smoker so assume private insurance would be weighted for that too. I think it was Veronica who suggested a mix of private and public healthcare which we'll consider.


----------



## KK30 (Mar 11, 2015)

Baywatch said:


> The problem with private health insurance is that they don't cover existing problems, so your athma will not be covered.


I think people are buying insurance policies before they need it. If you'll buy it after you need it, they will put an exception to the illness, which is quite logical for me.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

KK30 said:


> I think people are buying insurance policies before they need it. If you'll buy it after you need it, they will put an exception to the illness, which is quite logical for me.




Surely *all* types of insurance are purchased before they are needed. That's the whole point of insurance!


----------



## KK30 (Mar 11, 2015)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Surely *all* types of insurance are purchased before they are needed. That's the whole point of insurance!


That's what I was trying to say


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

Think we may get some quotes once we move over, must say I expected higher than €120 pm. Will be registering anyway at General private insurance won't cover existing conditions, and then decide whether to get insurance as well. If it's just a case of long queues to be seen at the General, not a problem, but if the care is not good that's a different matter.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

mapa said:


> Think we may get some quotes once we move over, must say I expected higher than €120 pm. Will be registering anyway at General private insurance won't cover existing conditions, and then decide whether to get insurance as well. If it's just a case of long queues to be seen at the General, not a problem, but if the care is not good that's a different matter.


As with most things, it's not always black and white. Most underwriters will not cover pre-existing conditions or, as Pete correctly pointed out, anything arising from that condition. All reputable insurance companies will therefore insist on a full medical before providing cover in order to establish any existing condition which may affect the risk that they accept.

If, for example, the initial medical revealed that you had high blood pressure, the underwriters are unlikely to cover you for a heart condition or a stroke which can easily arise from having high blood pressure. However, if the initial medical discovered that your cholesterol was abnormally high (a condition which could also lead to heart disease) then they may still agree to cover you for that condition, but with a loading on the premium as a result of the extra risk. If any such condition is accepted by the underwriters, the loading is usually between 15% and 20% of the annual premium *for each* condition. This will all be reflected in the policy document.

In all cases of doubt, it is a medical decision (as opposed to the underwriters decision) if something arose as a direct result of a pre-existing condition. As an example, osteoporosis is a condition which causes bones to degenerate. If someone had osteoporosis as a pre-existing condition, it would not be covered as the condition cannot be reversed. If someone who had osteoporosis were to subsequently trip on a slightly skewed paving slab, landing on their knee and breaking a leg as a result, treatment would 'probably' not be covered as the break would 'probably' be due to having osteoporosis, and most people tripping over a paving slab would not have suffered such a fracture. However, if the same person were to break a leg as a result of falling down the stairs, it is likely that this would be covered as a fracture would result in most instances of anyone falling down the stairs. It's a medical call.

That said, there is little doubt in my mind, that most insurance companies will always try to wriggle out of paying up. Contrary to the well known insurance advert, they do tend to make drama out of a crisis!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

David,

Your excellent reply contains some important details. I'd like to add the following comments:

No-one should assume that the medical for a policy is specific and comprehensive. By this I mean that many of the health policies I saw contained a clause excluding pre-existing conditions whether they are known or not. Thus if a condition occurs and they can establish that it started prior to the policy but with no symptoms, then they can exclude it. 

My experience in looking for policies here never found a case of loading the premium for a condition. The price you paid was from a price list based on age and the type of cover. Any risky conditions were automatically excluded with no reduction of premium despite the reduction in risk.

Most policies I saw also limited ongoing treatment or excluded it. For example the detection of cancer would be covered for the tests to establish it and perhaps some initial treatment but not ongoing chemo or other treatment beyond a certain period.

These comments come from my experience in trying to get medical cover. Things may have changed as it was a few years ago.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

As David say, not everything is black and white. Also in the respect of quality of treatment. It is easy to get the feeling that all public healthcare in Cyprus is of bad quality. This is for sure not true. In many fields Cyprus public healthcare has the same standard as the private one


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

Lots of well informed advice - thanks.

And do you see the same dr or consultant whether public or private, as happens in uk? In which case is it maybe better to save the money you would spend on insurance and use that to fund the regular health checks you get under the NHS in the UK but I assume would have to pay for in Cyprus? 

Or buy lots of lovely new shoes & handbags instead  Only kidding! 

Pauline


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mapa said:


> Lots of well informed advice - thanks.
> 
> And do you see the same dr or consultant whether public or private, as happens in uk? In which case is it maybe better to save the money you would spend on insurance and use that to fund the regular health checks you get under the NHS in the UK but I assume would have to pay for in Cyprus?
> 
> ...


I see the same consultant every time. I asked in a couple of Facebook groups about the best consultant either in Paphos or Limassol for my diabetes. Most of them pointed at the same doctor. So I made an appointment with her directly. I think many people do like this.I only use the GP for prescriptions, you have to renew them every two months


----------



## mapa (Feb 4, 2015)

Sorry Baywatch, didn't explain myself very well. I meant that in UK consultants have both private & NHS lists so you are likely to be treated by the same consultant regardless of whether you have private healthcare. Many years ago my daughter had a knee injury & at the time waiting lists were horrendous so we paid for a private consultation which cut down her waiting time to a week instead of several months, but after the consultation she was transferred onto his NHS list for her treatment. I just wondered if it was a similar system in Cyprus?


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Not sure about the transfer from private treatment to state health treatment Mapa, but I do know people who see a doctor at the hospital and need ultrasound tests go to a private clinic and pay for the ultrasound as sometimes the waiting list for ultrasounds at the hospital can be 8 - 12 weeks. They then take their results back to the hospital doctor and take it from there.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

mapa said:


> Sorry Baywatch, didn't explain myself very well. I meant that in UK consultants have both private & NHS lists so you are likely to be treated by the same consultant regardless of whether you have private healthcare. Many years ago my daughter had a knee injury & at the time waiting lists were horrendous so we paid for a private consultation which cut down her waiting time to a week instead of several months, but after the consultation she was transferred onto his NHS list for her treatment. I just wondered if it was a similar system in Cyprus?


I doubt here is doctors that work in both sectors, at least in places that take insurance patients


----------

